# Delaware river ABA tournament



## redbug (Oct 15, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers Division 9 held our second early bird tournament of the 2008 season. We had 18 anglers compete with 6 new members. 
The weather over the last week has gone through a few changes with a cold front and rain during the week. 
The weather for the day was sunny with temps in the mid 60's and a southwest wind of 10 to 20mph. the water temps have dropped over the last week with cool nights and the rain and were 64 to 66 degrees. 
We had a dropping tide until 11:00am at the ramp the water was fairly clear with visibility of 2' 
14 out of the 18 anglers caught fish on many different baits including top water crank baits spinner baits and soft plastics 
The fish were caught all over the river from Trenton down to the Schuylkill river 
most guys chasing the tide. 
this ends our early birds for this year and we will start up again in the spring 

1st Rick Diienno 4 fish 6.38 
2nd Warren Wolk 4 fish 4.91 
3rd John Kirkpatrick 4 fish 4.75 
4th Dave Piscopo 2 fish 4.36 
5th Cody Schwartz 4 fish 4.10 
6th Wayne Alker 2 fish 3.59 
7th Cornell Crecium 3 fish 3.13 
8th Dale Gorrell 1 fish 3.11 
9th Scott Speide 2 fish 2.96 
10th Ray Marcinkiewicz 1 fish 1.93 
11th Greg Frazier 1 fish 1.50 
12th Steve Wannberg 1 fish 1.38 
13th Dennis Budzitowski 1 fish 1.06 
14th Dave Borodziuk 1 fish .93 
George Knab 0 
Ed Barry 0 
Chuck Warren 0 
Jerry Zoog 0 
Big Fish was caught by Dale Gorrell 3.11lbs 

Thanks to everyone who came out and fished with us 
any questions feel free to give me a call 215 396-7787 
Pictures and more info can be found at: 
www.pabasstournaments.com 


Wayne


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2007)

If I get a new motor on the boat next year, Im going to join up again.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on the 6th place finish!!!


----------



## redbug (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim It would be great to have you back fishing the trail again getting to a regional is awesome getting to meet guys from all over

ba, thanks It was fun fishing if dinks counted i had 20 fish and another 3lbs to y total.. lol
the tough thing is being the director I never get to my spot before someons else has fished it so i slow down and take my time



Wayne


----------

